# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Mise en place WF4

## hassen_khalifa

Bonjour,

 Je suis en train de prparer mon Projet de fin d'tudes au sein d'une SSII. On  me demande de raliser mon travail avec la version bta de WF4. Cependant, je suis bloqu sur certains points dont je vous explique les dtails un peu plus bas :

 - Je doit dvelopper un workflow d'un document qui doit tre valid par plusieurs personne selon leur profils. j'ai trouv un exemple qui fait la mme chose mais il est en WF3.5 (http://layersample.codeplex.com/) mais j'ai pas bien compris son architecture parce que je suis dbutant dans WF et WCF.

- ils me demandent aussi d'assurer la durabilit et la persistance de ce workflow qui doit tre excut du cot serveur. Et les clients doivent tres des clients lgers. Le problme c'est que je n'est aucune ide comment a doit tre ralis.

Alors voila, mon problme c'est que je suis dbutant dans le WF4 et WCF. S'il vous plat est ce que quelqu'un pourrai me guider pour que je puisse commencer mon travail parce que je ne trouve pas des tutoriaux. j'aimerais bien savoir les tapes a suivre pour faire ceci et si c'est possible une architecture de ce que je doit faire.

Je vous remercie pour votre aide.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

1-  tu seras pri de lire les rgles parce que la prochaine fois que tu mets "(URGENT)" ou utilise les majuscules, ton post fini  la poubelle  ::): 

2- ensuite, si tu prends la peine de chercher dans la page cours .Net, tu verras que l'on a dj crit trois ou quatre tutos sur WF 3.0 et 3.5

3- enfin le net pullule d'articles sur WF MAIS si tu pars sur le 4.0 alors il te faut lire la MSDN en anglais car seul l se trouve les ressources pour la nouvelle archi de 4.0.  4.0 est plus volu et plus limit  la fois, ils ont supprim plein de choses pour te forcer  prendre des bonnes pratiques. Je te conseille donc l'achat du livre "developper avec windows worlflow foundation" microsoft press, et ensuite d'enchainer sur la white paper de microsoft sur la migration vers 4.0 et les best practices.

WF n'est pas du tout simple  utiliser si on veut un truc propre et sans galre donc si tu n'as pas le temps de lire ces ressources alors tu ne sauras pas utiliser WF. je dis pas ca pour tre mchant, je l'ai utilis pendant plusieurs mois dans un contexte pro avant de me rendre compte d'erreurs flagrantes.

bon courage  :;):

----------

